# Volle Blüte in allen Künsten



## sayah

Hola a todos:

Sigo traduciendo el texto sobre el gótico. Me he encontrado la siguiente frase en el texto original: "Volle Blüte in allen Künsten: seit dem Beginn des 13. Jahrh." He interpretado la parte de "Volle Blüte in allen Künsten" como "el máximo apogeo en todas las artes". ¿Estaría bien interpretado?

Mi traducción ha quedado: "Se consiguió el máximo apogeo en todas las artes desde principios del siglo XIII"

Saludos y gracias a todos,

Sayah


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Sayah:
Yo también interpreto "volle Blüte" como tú, y tu traducción me parece perfecta.

Por si quieres más ideas, te doy esta: "A partir de principios del siglo XIII, las artes alcanzan su mayor esplendor". (verbo en presente o pasado dependiendo del contexto)

Saludos.


----------



## sayah

Muchísimas gracias...


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Hola, Sayah:
> Yo también interpreto "volle Blüte" como tú, y tu traducción me parece perfecta.
> Saludos.


 
Lo veo como vosotras.
Hay sólo una cosa que quisiera añadir: 'el máximo apogeo' yo lo veo como 'die höchste Blüte', mientras que 'volle Blüte' me parece que (¿sin o con 'que'?) no es necesariamente 'höchste Blüte', 'volle Blüte' se refiere a una época maravillosa que podría repetirse (el superlativo de 'höchste Blüte' no; supongo que 'máximo apogeo' tampoco). 
Pero pienso que esa diferencia no es relevante aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## lady jekyll

muycuriosa said:


> Lo veo como vosotras.
> Hay sólo una cosa que quisiera añadir: 'el máximo apogeo' yo lo veo como 'die höchste Blüte', mientras que 'volle Blüte' me parece que (¿sin o con 'que'?) no es necesariamente 'höchste Blüte', 'volle Blüte' se refiere a una época maravillosa que podría repetirse (el superlativo de 'höchste Blüte' no; supongo que 'máximo apogeo' tampoco).
> Pero pienso que esa diferencia no es relevante aquí.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, muy curiosa:
Te doy la razón, hay una diferencia de matiz. En ese caso, ¿valdría pleno apogeo?
Dándole vueltas al asunto, también se me ha ocurrido "plena época/periodo de florecimiento" pues guarda semejanza semántica con "Blüte". 

Saludos.


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Hola, muy curiosa:
> Te doy la razón, hay una diferencia de matiz. En ese caso, ¿valdría pleno apogeo?
> Dándole vueltas al asunto, también se me ha ocurrido "plena época/periodo de florecimiento" pues guarda semejanza semántica con "Blüte".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola lady jekyll:

Has sido más rápida que yo ... porque yo, luego de pensarlo aún mejor que antes, me pregunté si después de todo 'volle Blüte' no era lo mismo que 'máximo apogeo' y quise añadir algo a mi post. Es que si me baso en la idea de 'Blüte', el estado de 'volle Blüte' también sólo pasa una vez - como es implicado en un superlativo como 'máximo'.
Pero dejemos al lado estas - no sé, ¿se dice profundidades?; me parece muy bien 'pleno apogeo' o 'plena época / periodo de florecimiento', y 'florecimiento' es también la palabra que un profesor nuestro propuso en un curso de traducción para 'Blütezeit'.

Saludos


----------



## sayah

Bueno, muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones. Me están siendo de mucho ayuda.

Sayah


----------

